#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2016 Discussion Zone >  >  AAT 2016 Results Declared

## amos.0119

Architecture Aptitude Test 2016 result has been declared at official site of JEE- Advanced 2016. 


Architecture Aptitude Test 2016, AAT 2016 can only be apperared by those candidates who have qualified JEE- Advanced 2016. And the selected candidaites will be given opportunity to apply for the arcitecture courses at IIT


For Result: Click Here: 





  Similar Threads: Satavahana University results 2016 declared  http://www.satavahana.ac.in/ JEE Main results 2016 to be declared, Check jeemain.nic.in, cbseresults.nic.in

----------

